Finland's basic income trial boosts happiness but not employment - daegloe
======
obeone
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-finland-basic-
income/finl...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-finland-basic-
income/finlands-basic-income-trial-boosts-happiness-but-not-employment-
idUSKCN1PX0NM)

------
dawidw
Wasn't it easy to predict?

------
arcticwombat
Source for this claim?

~~~
lucozade
Reuters are reporting it. Not sure if the research is available online yet.

~~~
protonimitate
at least link the Reuters article lol

